# Getting a hunting dog



## Evan1031 (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi my name is Evan, im getting a hunting dog for the upcoming season. I really want a GSP but they seem to crazy for my house...im not sure on this though.I am also looking at GSP Lab mix... are they a little more calm??? Thanks, Evan


----------



## Wes (Aug 1, 2006)

Evan, 
You have to decide whether you want a pointer or a flusher if you hunt upland. Labradors are mainly retrievers for waterfowl, but do an awesome job in the uplands flushing pheasants as well. German Shorthairs are pointers, built and bred for the uplands but will also retrieve waterfowl in moderate weather. GSP's are very intelligent and need a lot of exercise and training and direction. I think they are happiest when they are occupied and have a job, but that can be said about any dog.

After you have done your research on what king of dog you want, then start looking for reputable breeders. You can get references from most breeders, so don't be afraid to make some calls and go see dogs from previous litters. Please don't buy from a pet store, they may support puppy mills.

In my opinion, the cost you initially pay for a puppy is the cheapest money you'll spend when you consider all of the other expenses you'll incur with a hunting dog. Either breed is great, you have to decide what you want. Good luck in your search.

Wes


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

Evan1031 said:


> Hi my name is Evan, im getting a hunting dog for the upcoming season. I really want a GSP but they seem to crazy for my house...im not sure on this though.I am also looking at GSP Lab mix... are they a little more calm??? Thanks, Evan


Would you like to try a Saluki? I have two excellent male pups. This dog will be catching jack rabbits for you. Great family dog and a hunting companion for a hunter without a gun.


----------

